# Leaping " Lepracutta" update...Neato!



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2012)

Some neat coloring developing no doubt.......and talk about personality.... 













The darker one starting to marble out as well......



and how neat is this ... spotted legs , remind of you of a leo?







Dat's all folks!

JD~


----------



## dmmj (Mar 28, 2012)

they seem to be losing their leopard markings, it is starting to look more and more like a leopard sneaked into a sulcata shell.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice colors starting to show...


----------



## jvaldes55 (Mar 28, 2012)

Love the last picture, looks like s/he got caught steeling from the cookie jar.


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 28, 2012)

They're growing into beauties! Love the last pic.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 28, 2012)

very nice shell pattern


----------



## luke (Mar 28, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I see a lot of fetures from both species.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 28, 2012)

Interesting and Beautiful!


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking great


----------



## Neal (Mar 29, 2012)

That's wild. They have a good leopard dome shape.



N2TORTS said:


> .......and talk about personality....



Must be the leopard in them.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 29, 2012)

They certainly are unique!! They are very pretty. Fascinating!!


----------



## jesst (Mar 29, 2012)

*RE: Leaping " Lepracutta" update...Neato!*

Very beautiful torts and I love the light coloring coming in.


----------



## Livingstone (Mar 29, 2012)

Definitely got the sulcata appetite. Very interesting looking tortoises too. Do they burrow or show any interest in digging?


----------

